# Coyotes going nuts @ Pine Log this morning



## pnome (Sep 9, 2007)

Went hunting at Pine Log again today.  I got there before dawn and the coyotes were having a time.   Too dark for anything but sound, but thought you all might like to hear it..

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v332/saarkai/Hunting/MOV01767.flv"></embed>


----------



## CardsFan (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice audio, pnome.   That'll send a chill down your spine when it's pitch black out


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's cool man!

Nick


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 9, 2007)

That's cool!  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 9, 2007)

i love your signature


----------



## Mole' (Sep 9, 2007)

That's just too cool! !!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Sep 9, 2007)

CardsFan said:


> Nice audio, pnome.   That'll send a chill down your spine when it's pitch black out



gives me a chiil and I am in my room with a gun adn the lights on!!!


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 9, 2007)

Brother, I've been there before.  Ain't too bad until you notice that they're all around you and very close.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 9, 2007)

Haven't had em around me in the stand, but have heard em many nights at camp, sometimes closer than I liked.  Neat audio.  Thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea that would tend to give a chill walking to the stand in the dark!


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2007)

Great audio. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 10, 2007)

that's spooky !!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pretty cool!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stravis (Sep 10, 2007)

I hear them similar to that around our farm several times a year. We'll go weeks or even months without hearing them, then when you hear it once, they do it all night. Anyone know what they are doing when they make all that noise? Are they hunting?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Sep 10, 2007)

beginnersluck said:


> Brother, I've been there before.  Ain't too bad until you notice that they're all around you and very close.



and your out of bullets


----------



## pnome (Sep 10, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> and your out of bullets





You'll need to stock up on ammo for these guys.  Anyone who is looking to hunt yotes, pine log has PLENTY, and they were all sounding off that morning.


----------



## CardsFan (Sep 10, 2007)

> Anyone know what they are doing when they make all that noise? Are they hunting?



Good question.  It appears hunting can be, but also to announce their presence in a territory.

Here's some links:
click here


----------



## Smokey (Sep 11, 2007)

I hear them pretty regular hear around the house.  There is just something about the way that they sound in the middle of the night that'll make the hair on your neck stand up.


----------



## Fishman (Sep 11, 2007)

*Coyotes*

Great audio.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 14, 2007)

That is one of my favorite sounds to hear when in the woods.  

Not cause I like yotes, but cause I like to shoot them.

I love hearing that from every direction at once.


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 14, 2007)

Sure does remind me of west Texas. Haven't heard any here in Ga. yet thanks for posting it.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Sep 17, 2007)

That is cool man.  I can't stop replaying.  So freaky sounding.


----------



## kr983 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have camped at pine log and I heard them near camp once (with collin and justin). I enjoy it for some reason! Cool Sound!


----------

